# 1940-1960 Colombo Harbour Tug



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

Photo and data required of the fabulous tug in use inside breakwater of 
Colombo Harbour (Ceylon in those days 1940s - 1950s). She was very ornate with lots of brassware, snow-white awnings and all wood decks ... I was always
facinated by it and cannot remember its name. A photo would be really appreciated. Snowy


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

There is a photo of "Hercules" in my gallery; might this be the one you are after. Ex admiralty tug as I understand, pic taken in 1964


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

Here's another of the old lady


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't know how you guys do that... great photo and is the correct vessel... of
course I was always looking down on her from our stern and the "Hercules looked even better from that angle. Thankyou again. Regards, Keith (Snowy) 
Oh, while on the subject of tugs... there used to be a very fragile looking old
fashioned Danish deep-sea-tug, white painted overall, that hung about in either
Colombo or Aden... awaiting Indian Ocean jobs in the late 1950s.


----------



## ACrichton (Oct 28, 2011)

*Tug Hercules Colombo*

My Grandfather was Captain Arthur Irving who took the Hercules from Uk to Ceylon. Must have been late 1920's. He was offered post with the Pilot Service and stayed till end of WW2.


----------



## oglebilluk (Mar 14, 2006)

I seem to remember two such tugs in Colombo - Hercules and Samson?
I also have this odd recollection that they were steam turbine powered, surely not?

Bill


----------



## ACrichton (Oct 28, 2011)

I remember his story of the journey. He described the boiler coming loose in a storm in the Med and it being an extremely dangerous situation. So would that confirm they were steam turbine powered?
I am not a seafaring person, so technical details don't mean much to me. Researching for a 'Bucket List' trip to Sri Lanka soon I came accross this forum and could see the picture of the Hercules in Columbo harbour. I also remember him talking about the Samson when he was in the pilot service in Ceylon


----------

